
Building a Twitter Filter With Sinatra, Redis, and TweetStream - _pius
http://www.digitalhobbit.com/2009/11/08/building-a-twitter-filter-with-sinatra-redis-and-tweetstream/
======
tialys
Wow... this is, almost _exactly_ my final project for a class I'm in. I have
to do some pretty serious stuff as far as the actual filtering goes, but the
frontend is exactly what I've been working on down to the plugins
(Redis/Sinatra/Haml/Jquery). This is amazing timing.

* Note: No, I'm not using this to cheat, I'm using it as a reference since my implementation is very different, and the actual filtering is what I'm being graded on. ;)

~~~
digitalhobbit
Glad I was able to provide a good starting point. :) It's fun technology to
play with, and TweetStream makes the actual filtering amazingly easy. Good
luck with your project!

